# bump buddy due around October 30th?



## 9babiesgone

LOOKING FOR an bump buddy!!! I am due around 30-31st of October 2011!! I am approximately 3 weeks and 3 days pregnant.

I would love someone to go thru all these stages of worry, and such with me. bc I dont want to be alone during t his. NOne of my real life friends, know what it is to lose a child, from an mc, and I need someone who will understand.


----------



## glaciergirl

Just want to say what wonderful news...congratulations!
I am due on October 22nd but have put all thoughts of dates out of my mind  Just going to take it day by day just like you and try not to get stressed or anxious.

xx


----------



## bluejoyx

Hi congratulations on your pregnancy!! I am due the 26th of October and am taking everything one step at a time, I am unlucky enough to have a good friend who also suffered a misscarriage and know how supportive she has been. Are you having any early scans ? Fingers crossed for us all!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I have to call my doctor today and see if she will see me before 8 weeks. generally they dont. but with my history I am hoping they will!!


I am taking it day by day. I am just praying I dont miscarry.


----------



## rachelbubble

Congratulations ladies! 

It 4 weeks since my miscarriage and i really really want to get pregnant again straight away.

Did any of you get pregnant without waiting for your 1st perod after MC?
(I only ask as i :sex: alot last week and this week feel exactly like i did when i was PG and have had a little spotting for one day!)

x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

I didnt wait for my 1st period. I had a little bit of bleeding after the initial bleeding of the mc. and that is it. and I started as soon as I stopped bleeding. It wasnt recommended but now I am glad I did.


----------



## rachelbubble

9babiesgone said:


> I didnt wait for my 1st period. I had a little bit of bleeding after the initial bleeding of the mc. and that is it. and I started as soon as I stopped bleeding. It wasnt recommended but now I am glad I did.

Thats the same as me.... im hoping with the timing of the bleeding that it may have been implantation bleeding whuch would make me 3 weeks something as well....
But im am fully expecting that it could just be my body getting back to normal after MC!
So happy for you, have seen some of your posts on other forums on this and 9 MC must be heartbreaking!!
x x


----------



## hippylittlej

I am due the 25th October.
I am not going to ask for an early scan. Last time we had a scan everything seemed ok and then 2 days later miscarried so I have decided I don't want an early scan.

I haven't even told the doctor or called the midwife yet.


----------



## bluejoyx

I have a scan booked at 6 1/2 weeks as i have a history of 3 miscariages in a row. But thats not untill the 4th of March. At minute i am driving myself mad, keep feeling my boobs which were really painfull for 3 days and then for 2 days compleatly normal, was beginning to panic did another test which was still pos and then today they are sore again. I am also going to to toilet every 15 mins not because i need too but to check im not bleeding. Am i the only one doing this? Trying to take one day at a time, but each day is taking forever, wish i could just sleep for a couple of weeks. This waiting game is horrible, with my first pregnancy this did not even enter my head, i got a positive test and didnt even think that anything could go wrong. I feel like I am being cheated out of enjoying being pregnant. I am incredably lucky in that I do have a fantastic 4 year old little boy, but he is used to me picking him up for swings and big squeezy cuddles, I am so scarred i do some damage and he doesnt understand why we cant play the same games, i have just told him I am not well. Sorry for going on just needed to vent x


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah I had a scan at 12 weeks with my last and I saw everything was great, adn then just a few days later I miscarried. it was so dang hard. I think this first ultrasound at 8 weeks will be super tough. I am not looking forward to it. is that weird? I am dreading something being wrong, or it going right and then I miscarry. you know. so I am just cautionly excited.


----------



## 9babiesgone

rachelbubble said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I didnt wait for my 1st period. I had a little bit of bleeding after the initial bleeding of the mc. and that is it. and I started as soon as I stopped bleeding. It wasnt recommended but now I am glad I did.
> 
> Thats the same as me.... im hoping with the timing of the bleeding that it may have been implantation bleeding whuch would make me 3 weeks something as well....
> But im am fully expecting that it could just be my body getting back to normal after MC!
> So happy for you, have seen some of your posts on other forums on this and 9 MC must be heartbreaking!!
> x xClick to expand...

I still can not believe I have had so many!!! I think I am just tired of going thru this over and over and over again.

I Hope you are pregnant. just take care of yoursel fbc you are an amazing person!!! and keep up hope if you can! :hugs:


----------



## bluejoyx

Have you had any tests to say why things have gone wrong so many times? Have they all been 12 week pluss miscarriages? You are an incredible woman to have gone through it so many times. I am too scared to get excited! I am living in limbo untill i dont know when. I want this scan as i see it as a first hurdle, even though i saw a hearbeat with my first miscarriage I just want to know things are heading in the right direction. Is that just setting myself up for a fall?


----------



## 9babiesgone

no. that was the furthest along tha tI miscarried, before that they were all 10 weeks or lower. I am getting tested this month to see what is wrong, but it took over 3 years to get anyone to take me seriously about my losses as they kept piling up.

no you are not setting yourself up to fail. How I feel about the ultrasound adn how you feel are different. I honestly dont want to see, and you do , for that reassurance. there is nothing wrong with either of them . it is hard either way! I hope you take care of yourself and just try to relax as much as you can. I know that is hard to do, I am struggling to relax.


----------



## rachelbubble

9babiesgone said:


> rachelbubble said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> I didnt wait for my 1st period. I had a little bit of bleeding after the initial bleeding of the mc. and that is it. and I started as soon as I stopped bleeding. It wasnt recommended but now I am glad I did.
> 
> Thats the same as me.... im hoping with the timing of the bleeding that it may have been implantation bleeding whuch would make me 3 weeks something as well....
> But im am fully expecting that it could just be my body getting back to normal after MC!
> So happy for you, have seen some of your posts on other forums on this and 9 MC must be heartbreaking!!
> x xClick to expand...
> 
> I still can not believe I have had so many!!! I think I am just tired of going thru this over and over and over again.
> 
> I Hope you are pregnant. just take care of yoursel fbc you are an amazing person!!! and keep up hope if you can! :hugs:Click to expand...

MASSIVE :hugs: to you!

You are an incredibly brave lady to have gone through it so many times.... I am praying this little one sticks for you!

Im hoping i am as well but if not i will do everything i can next month to make sure i dont miss my OV time and hopefully will be able to join you.

Not really sure when to test as i have no idea when my period would be due!!

x x


----------



## hippylittlej

It is hard to get people to understand how it feels being pregnant after a loss. It is like living in a limbo land. It is a shame that it takes so much of the enjoyment out of the process. My 12th week will be my birthday week and so I am just focusing on getting to my birthday and by then we should have had the scan.

We are also going to book a holiday for the end of March which is when my old due date is, this will also take my mind off it. I am trying not to think about being pregnant too much in case something goes wrong.

9babiesgone you are so brave, I really hope you get a sticky bean this time as nobody should have to go through what you have been through.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thank you somuch for that. I was crying earlier. bc I think I hav e food poisoning and I feel so dang sick. s`I am so frustrated, with people who dont understand why I cant be just excited. I am just very nervous.

and hesitant to tell anyone.


----------



## hippylittlej

9babiesgone said:


> thank you somuch for that. I was crying earlier. bc I think I hav e food poisoning and I feel so dang sick. s`I am so frustrated, with people who dont understand why I cant be just excited. I am just very nervous.
> 
> and hesitant to tell anyone.

Surely everyone should understand why you are so hesitant to tell anyone. I have told a few people but only because I need their support. It is hard to think positive after a miscarriage, I am finding it easier to not think about it at all. While at work I am so busy I have no time to think about much. I however keep waking at around 5am everyday and then it hits me.

I hope you feel better soon. 

Jen x


----------



## shelleney

Hi 9babiesgone.

Congrats on being pregnant again, thats great news.
I am due 4 days before you, on 26 October.
I had an ectopic pregnancy last year, so Im very nervous this time round.
I have a GP apt booked for Tuesday, and will be asking for an early scan at around 6-7 weeks.
Good luck with this pregnancy, I hope your bean is a sticky one.
xx

ps: Glacier girl, I have seen you on a few other threads. Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks girls! I am having a hard day!!! I am just really nervous and hate waiting these 5 weeks, so stressed out.


----------



## bluejoyx

Im sorry you are are having such a tough day! I find some days im really positive and others are bad days. I am having a bit of down day and even ran out to buy another test to make sure it was still positive. I do know what you mean about not feeling excited. One of my friends who i have told said " are you not even a little bit excited" but to get excited would let my guard down. I hope you feel better soon, when you are ill you feel low to start with not to mention all the hormones swimming around at the minute! Take care and be nice to yourself! x


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks! I hope you start having a better day too! I hate when we have bad days! It really sucks!!

I just want to curl up in a ball, but I might have to go out with my mom today!!


----------



## bluejoyx

Hope you had a nice day with your mam and you are feeling more reassured!


----------



## 9babiesgone

no. My mom didnt end up coming over. I am so bummed.


----------



## hippylittlej

What a shame your mum didn't come over. :(

I has a restless night and for the first time really started to worry about the twinges I have been feeling. I know it is silly as my body is changing and I am going to get twinges and symptoms will come and go but once in bed last night I started over analysing it. So tired now today as a result.


----------



## 9babiesgone

i know how that is. I am so paranoid, I just hate it. I think every twinge is me losing my baby. this is going to be a long and hard pregnancy . i just hope I make it to the end. that is all I ask for, the whole 9 months and then my baby


----------



## bluejoyx

I am so sorry non of us are able to enjoy these pregnancys!! I am also very paranoid, started to get some lower back pain yesterday and started to feel convinced that this was it. But then I noticed that the pain was going down my leg and think it prob has something to do with a fall i had last week. That didnt stop me from running out and buying another digital preganacy test with conception indicatior. I have to say it did make me feel better to see how quick it came pos and that the HCG levels had increased. 

It is half term for my son from nursery and i have most the week off work so i have planned lots of fun outings for us, that should hopefully take my mind off things???


----------



## bluejoyx

By the way forgot to ask is it possible to get pregnancy related indegestion this early (4 1/2 weeks)???? I had it tonight and i never get indegestion, not since I had my son. I am hoping this is a good sign???


----------



## 9babiesgone

yeah I think you can get it this early. I dont know dont quote me on that. I just got yelled at, bc of a valentines swap I forgot about, bc I was in the hospital at the time.

uggh. I reallly hate today.

howa reyou bluejoy?


----------



## bluejoyx

9babiesgone said:


> yeah I think you can get it this early. I dont know dont quote me on that. I just got yelled at, bc of a valentines swap I forgot about, bc I was in the hospital at the time.
> 
> uggh. I reallly hate today.
> 
> howa reyou bluejoy?

Who shouted at you????? Was it someone who knew what was going on? Its the last thing you need at the minute. I am okish today, just been to a kids birthday party and was surrounded by big bumps and tiny babies, funny I thought the baby envy would go once I got my BFP.


----------



## 9babiesgone

lol nope still there. bc you want it to be healthy and safe like everyone else and get to that point too. I Know the feeling.

no they did know what was going on but still yelled at me, bc I apparently am horrible for nto getting my package out, evne though I wa sin the hospital.


----------



## bluejoyx

Thats terrible!!!! Especially considering what you are going through!!! You need support and understanding not critism and stress! If you dont mind me asking was it pregnancy related the reson you were in hospital?


----------



## 9babiesgone

not it wasnt. I was having a very bad lupus flare. and I needed some cortisone shots.

I could not believ ehow heartless she was.


----------



## bluejoyx

No neither can i. Did you say it was work or was it a friend? It was bang out of order.


----------



## 9babiesgone

it was a friend. nO longer my friend really. so ticked off at her.


----------



## hippylittlej

bluejoyx said:



> By the way forgot to ask is it possible to get pregnancy related indegestion this early (4 1/2 weeks)???? I had it tonight and i never get indegestion, not since I had my son. I am hoping this is a good sign???

Last time I got it straight away so definitely as I too never get indigestion.

9Babies she doesn't sound like much of a friend.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I guess she isnt much of a friend. I dont have many of those anymore. : /


----------



## hippylittlej

Well you now have us and we shall help you get through the next few weeks and months.


----------



## 9babiesgone

thanks hippy!! I appreciate it so so very much :hugs:


----------



## bluejoyx

I agree friends dont shout at each other!!! Under any cirumstances. Thanks hippylittlej, I am hoping this is the start of the symptoms. I know its still early but am starting to feel positve tonight. Where are you ladys from U.K.??


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am from california, originally from colorado.

where are you at?


----------



## bluejoyx

I am in the UK. It will be interesting to see the differences in antenatal care.


----------



## 9babiesgone

awe are you going with an ob doctor or an midwife?


----------



## hippylittlej

I am from Manchester UK. I am going to actually bite the bullet and call the doctor and midwife this week. Trying to forget I am pregnant is not going to make a difference in the long run.

Right off to what is going to be the longest week at work. Tonight though we are going to watch 'Blood Brothers' which is something to look forward to.

Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

YOu too hippy!! 
I am trying to go to bed. but i can not sleep bc my oh, is staying overnight with some friends.


----------



## hopefully85

bluejoyx said:


> I have a scan booked at 6 1/2 weeks as i have a history of 3 miscariages in a row. But thats not untill the 4th of March. At minute i am driving myself mad, keep feeling my boobs which were really painfull for 3 days and then for 2 days compleatly normal, was beginning to panic did another test which was still pos and then today they are sore again. I am also going to to toilet every 15 mins not because i need too but to check im not bleeding. Am i the only one doing this? Trying to take one day at a time, but each day is taking forever, wish i could just sleep for a couple of weeks. This waiting game is horrible, with my first pregnancy this did not even enter my head, i got a positive test and didnt even think that anything could go wrong. I feel like I am being cheated out of enjoying being pregnant. I am incredably lucky in that I do have a fantastic 4 year old little boy, but he is used to me picking him up for swings and big squeezy cuddles, I am so scarred i do some damage and he doesnt understand why we cant play the same games, i have just told him I am not well. Sorry for going on just needed to vent x

hi there i am so glad to find someone in the exact same position as me!! the dates, bleeding, boobs, early scan!! i wish u all the luck in the world!!
:hugs:
xx


----------



## bluejoyx

Hi, its good to know i am not the only one who is going through this. I did wonder today if anyone noticed me giveing my boobs the occational "accidental knock" to see how sore they were. Do you have a scan on the 4th too? Its the day before my birthday so I am hopeing for an early birthday present.

I am from Newcaslte and luckly have most of this week off work as took holiday for half term. I do have a 12 hour shift tomorrow so not looking forward to that too much. 

9babiesgone I will have mainly midwife care but am not going to register with one untill at least after my early scan, untill then my GP and the EPAU will hopefully look after me.

Hippylittlej i hope you get the support you need and deserve of your doctor/midwife!


----------



## bluejoyx

You ladies ok??


----------



## 9babiesgone

i am freaking out. my line is not getting darker, hasnt gotten lighter. but still freaked out.


----------



## bluejoyx

Sorry you are having a rough time. Last week mine didn't look any darker so I bought a digital with conception indicator and it had gone up a week. Maybe that's just the darkest the test goes, it also depends on the amount of dye in each test not just the hcg. I hope this helps can you get a blood hcg level taken? Hugs x


----------



## 9babiesgone

i cant till my march 4th appt


----------



## bluejoyx

can you run out and get a digital test to put your mind at rest?? My early scan in on the 5th too. It's going to be a long week 2 days??


----------



## 9babiesgone

I can not run out. we only have one car, and my husband has it at work.

: (


----------



## bluejoyx

I'm sorry, I have everything crossed things go well for us. My appointment is on 4th not 5th. X x


----------



## 9babiesgone

mine is on the 4th too!! maybe we could talk to each other and support each other on that day!!1


----------



## bluejoyx

Think we will both need support that day! Cc


----------



## 9babiesgone

for sure!!! I will be your support!


----------



## bluejoyx

Me too. Take care, ask it husband to nip out on way home from work, try to put mind at rest x


----------



## 9babiesgone

LOL I will!! take it easy.


----------



## hippylittlej

I am so tired. I keep waking at 5am at the moment which is driving me nuts.


----------



## bluejoyx

Hi 9babies gone how are you feeling today? Any more positive? I hope you are feeling a bit better!! Its going to be a long 35 weeks!!!

Hippylittlej, I dont feel tired at all which is a little worrying! I havent stopped all week and am having trouble sleeping. I do remember with my little boy i couldnt sleep for first few weeks i put it down to excitement at the time? In fact the only symptoms i have are sore boobs (sparadically) and my husband says im more grumpy then normal lol. I do hope you get more sleep. The more sleep we get the less time we have worrying!! 

Take care x


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi, 
I'm pregnant again after mc in dec which was my first :( was very sad....but we carried on ttc! Am so excited but my hcg is very low atm but it tripled in my second blood test on thursday, it went from 15 to 45! still low but the doc said not to worry as it's going up. I should be due beginning of November if everything goes to plan......fingers crossed! Am only about 4 weeks as I ovulated 6 days late, but I would love some support and to give some back if I can :thumbup:
Lot's of baby dust and love
Ann-Marie xx


----------



## hippylittlej

Hi Ann-Marie, welcome aboard. Plenty of support here. I hope you get a stciky bean this time. I have MC back in August and fingers crossed all will go well this time. 

love and light Jen x


----------

